

Top programming languages from jobs advertised on Twitter - robinwarren
http://jobstractor.com/monthly-stats

======
dgant
One thing to consider is that the number of job postings may correlate
negatively with project size. The strong representation of Objective C and
Android may reflect that the life cycle for mobile applications is a lot
shorter than for many other kinds of applications.

~~~
robinwarren
very intersting point. It'll be interesting perhaps to try and test that by
correlating freelance, contract, fulltime with certain skills. Something I'll
add to the list for future investigations.

Thanks.

------
Andaith
Interesting...

Two Things:

1) I'm surprised by how low C# is. Actually, maybe this is more of a not-
advertised-on-twitter thing rather than the popularity of the language, which
makes the difference interesting.

2) Die flash Die!

~~~
robinwarren
it'll be interesting to see the fate of flash over the coming months I think

~~~
artursapek
I read that YouTube, one of Flash's last big supporters, is working hard on an
HTML5 video viewer

~~~
siphr
I thought YouTube already supported HTML5 players? I remember trying
something, but perhaps it is in beta.

~~~
joshuacc
You can join their HTML5 player trial here: <http://www.youtube.com/html5>

~~~
artursapek
Thanks!

------
afitz0
A big part of me has to ask: Why do we care? Any software engineer worth
his/her weight should be able to pick up _any_ language they need on they fly.
A posting asking for a specific language is either catering to HR search terms
or is indicative of the narrow mindedness of the managers writing it.

I personally care significantly more about the actual projects involved and in
what part(s) of the project's life cycle the role encompasses. Even if it's a
position coming into a well-established project (and is therefore firmly
rooted in N language(s)), I don't care: I'll pick up whatever needs to be
picked up when the job starts.

Sure, checking out today's most popular languages is fun and has it's own
appeal, but aren't there better data sources?

------
ijoyce
If you lump Android into the Java category it makes the top of the list.
Unless Android is a new language I haven't heard of.

~~~
robinwarren
yeah... I figured it did represent something distinct in peoples hiring
intentions so was worth splitting out. From a straight language POV you'd be
right but I think it would miss some interesting subtelty in the stats. Also,
from talking to people hiring android devs I know they'd rather they had
adnroid development experience, not just any old java experience.

Maybe I should put a few different versions together to allow for a straight
language shoot out and then also capture some of the other interesting
comparrisons separately.

~~~
gtaylor
Object C is a language that isn't specific to iOS development, too.

~~~
runevault
I'd be curious what % of Obj-c work done these days is iOS vs straight mac
development vs other.

------
ericingram
Have any idea why PHP is still the most widely used web app development
language?

Interesting list, thanks for sharing.

~~~
ticks
PHP is one of the most accessible languages. If you are a web hosting service
then you almost always support PHP - it's usually installed by a control
panel, with loads of extras compiled into it. So, it's good if you're looking
for a cheap hosting deal.

Magazines and tutorials teach the language by default. There's loads of
competing free products to easily set up a development environment on most
platforms. Which means lots of people who can build with it, and therefore,
lower salaries.

~~~
ericingram
Good point about lower salaries. More access does lead to lower skilled
developers being able to do more with it.

------
kalkat
I would def have to say interesting because we are building off the same very
concept. Not a jobs list, but what we call a social newspaper for the city. In
fact, just submitted a thread myself, here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3295555>

I had seen you post earlier when it made the top of HN, you are def doing some
interesting work here.

------
thedjpetersen
Interesting to see both PHP continued dominance. It was also surprising to see
how far down the list Python happened to be.Even though jobs aren't always
determined by developers I expected the list to be a little more similar to
this one:

<https://github.com/languages>

~~~
lowglow
github is a closed bubble of developer's personal projects, not an accurate
gauge of an industry looking for developers. apples/oranges imho.

------
bchaney
Do the ruby and python categories account for postings that are just
advertising for rails or django developers without the use of ruby or python
in the tweet?

~~~
robinwarren
yep, I map django to python and RoR or rails to ruby. With care taken not to
double count in a single tweet of course.

------
victorbstan
Would like to see this graph intersected the the size of the project and or
pay-scale/budget for the salary/project. Let's not forget, quantity !=
quality.

~~~
xradionut
This would be a very nifty graph. If SQL = MSSQL/Oracle, then the payscale
would probably ranking it higher than the 3 languages above it. (I'm just
taking into account all the recuiter emails that Ive seen over the last
year...)

------
chc
I'm curious: Most of the listings I see on JobsTractor are rather vague "This
company is hiring a developer"-type things, and about 30% aren't actual job
listings but links to tech-related articles. Are you actually following the
links and tagging them based on their content? If so, that would probably be
useful to incorporate into the UI.

~~~
robinwarren
I'm not following links at the moment, just pulling data out of the tweets
themselves. I've had some success filterring spam out but intend to imropve
that further as soon as I get a chance. There are some more fairly simple
things I can do, but there's probably a limit to how good I can make that. As
for the vagueness, I think that's in part down to the 140 char restriction,
people choose to put the tweet out and hope people will click through to find
out more. Hopefully if I start scraping the additional data it'll not turn the
results upside down but just level most of them up.

~~~
chc
Oh, I didn't mean that as a criticism. I understand why they're vague and all
that — I'm just surprised you were able to get this kind of information and
curious how you went about it, and thought it might be worth integrating into
the front-end if it was anything fancy.

~~~
robinwarren
no problem, didn't assume it was criticism :)

I'm planing to start tagging each tweet with keywords, which in itself may
help sift some spam out. But as you pointed out a number of them are very
vague which is why I've held of allowing people to filter results for fear of
them missing some which may be relevant to them. I'll probably just suggest a
wider result set or search for them as appropriate.

------
lowglow
So you can actually find out the trend of similar results from craigslist data
here :
[http://craigtrend.com/#!/php/java/objective/sql/ruby/android...](http://craigtrend.com/#!/php/java/objective/sql/ruby/android/javascript/python)

Just press enter on the search to see the results graphed.

~~~
robinwarren
very intersting, thanks. That'll be good to compare against for future updates
to the stats.

~~~
lowglow
No problem. I built that in a day or two over the thanksgiving break. I'm glad
people are finding it helpful.

------
artursapek
Does anybody know what this list would look like for Facebook? I know they
still use PHP files but I've been told they use their own mutant version of
PHP that compiles into other languages, or something to that effect.

~~~
lukeholder
OPs link is not jobs advertised by twitter but advertised on twitter.

I dont think facebook is used much for advertising jobs.

~~~
artursapek
Ah, my misunderstanding :P

------
sixtofour
I'm guessing that where you post has a lot to do with what gets posted, for
example my guess would be that if you could do this on IRC you'd get C and
Perl higher up.

